# New Species Identified



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

What an incredible looking monkey! 
New Monkey Species Discovered In Africa - Yahoo! News UK


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

It doesnt look real, lol. Like someone has photoshopped thier own face onto a monkeys head, lol.

Still, amazing that, even in this day and age, we are still finding large mammals, and primates.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I found it hard to believe too - the fur looked *too *smooth and the face is very human, but if it is it's amazing.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Makes you wonder how many species have become extinct before we even knew about them..!


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

feorag said:


> I found it hard to believe too - the fur looked *too *smooth and the face is very human, but if it is it's amazing.


It is real. BBC focus magazine stuck it on my facebook page lol



5plusmany said:


> Makes you wonder how many species have become extinct before we even knew about them..!


I often sit in my garden looking at bugs thinking, there's no way all of these are identified. Its incredible what we can wipe out without a thought


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Could be sub species.
It seems similiar to others.

Funny how they discovered.
In village as pet..


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

That's what seemed odd to me too, are the village people also previously undiscovered I wonder... :hmm:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Could be sub species.
> It seems similiar to others.
> 
> Funny how they discovered.
> In village as pet..


when they say owl monkey I keep thinking dourocouli (sp?) but this reminds me of ones I saw at I think it was chester zoo called Hamlyns Monkey? or did i make that up lol


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

As said i find it hard to believe it looks to human like.:gasp:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

5plusmany said:


> That's what seemed odd to me too, are the village people also previously undiscovered I wonder... :hmm:


If you read some of Gerald Durrells writings about zoo collections, he seemed to come by a large amount of new species by way of natives selling tame pets to him. 

It could simply be down to the fact they 'live' in the location where a small population of an endemic species exists. 
Scientists maybe havent visited the specific area enough to come by this creature until now.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

by the way, have you wondered why we find it disturbing to see a monkey with human eyes/nose?


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm guessing you have?? :lol2:
Do share...


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

nope. 

I don't really have a theory other than we seem to think we are not an animal?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Bit like the human chimp.

The pet that walked on 2 legs.

Could never understand the interest in it.
After all where did we evolve from.

But i think that most species have eyes like ours.
Especially obvious when hand rearing.
They look into yours like no other species.
In our experiance anyway..

But the nose csroline..lol
Is there many out there with a conk like that...

Although i do remember a bus driver with a huge floppy conk when i was a kid.
Back in the days of blackboard and chalk...lol


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

blackboard & chalk eh...

maybe your floppy conk bus driver was the missing link :whistling2:


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Bit like the human chimp.
> 
> The pet that walked on 2 legs.
> 
> ...


The reason that was so lauded was because WE walk on two legs, it's something specific to humans. Sure, we share a common ancestor, but we also share 90+% of our DNA with a mouse so that only goes so far. When animals replicate humans, they get humanised, and this makes most people take more interest.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

It certainly does look like another species which the name of I just cant think of at the moment. But yes, as Peter says, it could be a subspecies of this species that I can't remember the name of.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Kiel said:


> The reason that was so lauded was because WE walk on two legs, it's something specific to humans. Sure, we share a common ancestor, but we also share 90+% of our DNA with a mouse so that only goes so far. When animals replicate humans, they get humanised, and this makes most people take more interest.


Yea im aware of this.
Was just an example.

There was more to the chimp than walking on two legs.

In my younger days i replicated them on all fours every weekend.

But that was the alchohall.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Yea im aware of this.
> Was just an example.
> 
> There was more to the chimp than walking on two legs.
> ...


Photographic proof needed Peter  :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Yea im aware of this.
> Was just an example.
> 
> There was more to the chimp than walking on two legs.
> ...


 
If a chimp on two legs is called 'humanising' then a Peter on four legs must be called 'animalising'... could be a new word for the dictionary.
animalising = drunk


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Yea im aware of this.
> Was just an example.
> 
> There was more to the chimp than walking on two legs.
> ...


If i remember rightly, did that chimp show some unusual behaviour such as sexual attraction to human women, and in one incident even tried to sexually assault one of the women who was working with him? but not in a rapey animal kind of way.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Yea.
That was the point of it.
Showed sexuall atraction to owners wife.
Amoungst other stuff.
Not just how he walked.


Yea pouchie sounds good..lol


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Pouchie said:


> when they say owl monkey I keep thinking dourocouli (sp?) but this reminds me of ones I saw at I think it was chester zoo called Hamlyns Monkey? or did i make that up lol


It's the 'owl faced monkey' that they say it looks like, not the owl monkey. The owl faced monkey is also called Hamlyn's monkey.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

yay and I even spelled Hamlyns right :lol2:


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

Pouchie said:


> If a chimp on two legs is called 'humanising' then a Peter on four legs must be called 'animalising'... could be a new word for the dictionary.
> animalising = drunk


spell it with a Z so people think the americans did it.


----------

